# First real box



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Would like to say "no big deal" and I realize for some it is no longer a big deal but for others of us novices, well it is a challenge. I have always been convinced that if one can build boxes one can build most anything and I still think that. 

The box 3/8" oak with an oak base and a walnut top, still need to make a handle. The next one will have a fixed top and bottom with a drawer. Pics are just where I'm at with it next will come the handle and finish


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

That walnut is going to look great with the finish on it.

Congrats on your milestone, that's a fine looking box.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jerry...

I gotta disagree with ya here, just a little.. anytime you advance your skills, novice or seasoned professional, Queen Anne dresser or just a simple box, if you can stand back, give your work a good looking over and give it a slight nod of the head or a sly little smile it is in fact a big deal. *S* I'm bettin' here, that you might have done both. Wait until you make that lid pop with a finish 

b


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice Job Jerry... be careful though, they are addictive


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

looks great Jerry....the walnut grain will blow you away when you put the finish on.......AL


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Bob beat me to the fact that you can not make just one. Nice work Jerry and every thing in your pocket needs a box to hold it till morning. Then every woman you ever knew needs a place for her jewlery. GO jerry.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's already a really pretty box - it's going to be something else when you finish it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Would like to say "no big deal" and I realize for some it is no longer a big deal but for others of us novices, well it is a challenge. I have always been convinced that if one can build boxes one can build most anything and I still think that.
> 
> The box 3/8" oak with an oak base and a walnut top, still need to make a handle. The next one will have a fixed top and bottom with a drawer. Pics are just where I'm at with it next will come the handle and finish


Very, very nice, Jerry

Just keep on moving up the ladder.....everything you show has a skill level attached.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice job Jerry, So when is the bandsaw box coming?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Seeing as I am a "single tasker" it will start as soon as the Dove Tail is "somewhat mastered". (Actually what all that means is, I forgot!!!) Tell you what Tommy come show me how and we can make half a day of it---Ok whole day than!!! Bring the mrs's too.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just a couple pics of it in finishing phase


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Here are some finished shots, the jury is still out on the handle, It was something I did last minute and I'm not sure I like it as well now as I did then.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great job Jerry... man, that walnut just 'flows' off that edge...

I gotta agree with ya on the handle.. but handles and pulls and hardware in general sometimes can be the most difficult part of a project. I went back and forth for weeks
on the pulls for a chest of drawers I'm finishing up..it'll drive ya crazy *L*...

won't be long before you're eyeing up that curly maple and walnut stash of yours for the next box...

b.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank everyone for your kind woords. I think the solution for the knob will be to make a new one out of walnut and see how it looks


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

xplorx4 said:


> Here are some finished shots, the jury is still out on the handle, It was something I did last minute and I'm not sure I like it as well now as I did then.


That is one beautiful box Jerry but I agree that the handle doesn't do it justice. There is a big range of Brass drawer pulls available, some of which lend themselves to just such a job, other even smaller ones make neat feet for some projects.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm with Bill, Jerry... That top appears to be in motion!


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Yer....good one Jerry, but like the rest have said, the top is a bit too "busy" ........AL


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hummmm--mmm, I have a hole for the screw to deal with, plus an area of unfinished top under the "pull" thing. I was going to glue and screw the handle, glad I didn't that would really have been a mess. I could enlarge the hole to use as a finger hole, probably not, I could get a knob like on the kitchen cabinets, I could just wait and see what comes my way. For now I'll take the later

.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Maybe time to experiment with an inlay? 

Still a great looking project, Jerry!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

xplorx4 said:


> Hummmm--mmm, I have a hole for the screw to deal with, plus an area of unfinished top under the "pull" thing. I was going to glue and screw the handle, glad I didn't that would really have been a mess. I could enlarge the hole to use as a finger hole, probably not, I could get a knob like on the kitchen cabinets, I could just wait and see what comes my way. For now I'll take the later
> 
> .


Just a suggestion, an inlay can hide a multitude of sins Jerry.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Jerry,

Your box and lid is of a style and size that really does not require a handle. An inlay as has been suggested would be a great way to cover your hole. Another option is to add an "overlay" to cover the blemished area. See this link for a good example.

Box for My Niece's Baptism - by wing79 @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

There are a million ways to do boxes and each one comes from personal design and preception. I think you did a most excellent job on your first box, especially picking the wood. Sometimes more is good and other times less is even better. In my personal opinion, "less" may have been better on this one, but I think it might be saved with "more" to correct the original design. As always, this is just my personal opinion and your mileage may vary. Best of luck whichever way you decide to go.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jerry

our friend Bob from atlanta (a true southern gentleman) has given you some great advice and is much more knowledgeable than me.

i have to say your box looks great and makes me envious.

i had a thought that you might just use a forstner bit and glue in a silver dollar or some other coin. this is just a thought. 

you have already gotten advice from people much more knowledgeable than me, just thought i would let you know how much i liked your box!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

You did a nice job. and just my 2 cents let it be the knob on the top is just fine, I did about the same thing and the more I looked at it the more " I " like it.. the key word is I like it...and that's the bottom line after all.. Nice job Jerry  

P.S. the box I made is now being used for router bits and I can always find it because I can't stack any other boxes on top of it.. that's a real plus for me...

========

===


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

Jerry.

I like the handle as well. Because it sits a liitle higher - it may need something to pull it back into the design. You may want to cut a spline to run the length of the knob and fill or inlay it with a piece of walnut. I think tjat would really make it pop!

Greg


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow thank you all for your input!! I shall take it under advisement, because I like every one of the suggestions. I think for the present I shall leave it as is,----- besides Honey just told me she likes it the way it is, and I did give it to her, so I think that means keep my grubby hands off and as all of us men know "we can be right or we can be happy", I choose happy!!! Thanks anyway because this will not be my last box


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Sweet job, and that walnut is gorgeous!


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Nifty box! Now make a dozen more to explore all your design options!  I hear making little boxes is addicting...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

rwyoung said:


> Nifty box! Now make a dozen more to explore all your design options!  I hear making little boxes is addicting...


I do believe they are correct, at least I enjoy it.


----------

